# best way to loose fat



## shaneyplane (May 5, 2010)

has anyone got any ideas or tips on the best way to loose a beer belly lol, i run, cycle and do weights but its not shifting, so any tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Calorie deficit diet.

Sorted.


----------



## shaneyplane (May 5, 2010)

other than going on a mad diet? is there any specific excersises?? i dont realy wana cut out beer, i like it to much lol


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Whats a mad diet?

Diet is a diet depending on intentions.

Diets can be for a number of things, the goals can include, fat loss, muscle gain, purely for taste, gain weight in general, weight loss in general.

You can do a million excercises in every day for 352 days of the year, jog a million, do a million press ups, but if you consume more calories than the amount you use, you will gain weight.

It is literally all down to a diet.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:good...afraid he's on the money.

If you wanna cut down weight an get those abs showing it's a reduction in calories in conjunction with training - it's does not have to be boring and you can help yourself if your weak willed with fat burners and appetite blockers - if nothing else they may get you started if you don't like the idea of cutting cals the hard way.

Fat burners


----------



## &quot;Trigger&quot; Griffiths (Apr 14, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend "fat burner" pills at all, both from experience and research. I found that I lost maybe 3lbs at most whilst using them and slightly adjusting my diet. However, as soon as you come off them, the "fat" just goes right back on.

It sounds like you want a long-term solution, and Mandirigma has given you the best advice. It's down to simple maths - cut your caloric intake, lose the weight.

A pint of beer has between 200-300 calories in it. Say you're on a bender one night. After six or seven pints, you've actually ingested enough calories to sustain your body for an entire day, not to mention your food intake - AVOID those late-night kebabs. Not only are they full of additives and fat, eating carbs after 7pm is to be frowned upon big time.

It is possible to lose weight and stay on the beers, but you're going to have an extremely difficult and depressing time doing it.

What Are Your Calorie Needs? | The Diet Channel

Your two best friends are *research* and *dedication*. If you're strong-willed enough and really want to drop the belly, you can.

HIIT training is arguably the best way to lose fat.


----------



## shaneyplane (May 5, 2010)

ok thats cool, i wasnt sure what Mandirigma meant when he said 'Calorie deficit diet' but i will try and cut the beer down, also helps that my wife is about to give birth to our child in 5 days so aint going to be doing any heavy drinking or she will kill me lol, any how are pastas and stuff good for cutting calories out? anyone got any good recipies or diet plans?


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

shaneyplane said:


> i dont realy wana cut out beer, i like it to much lol


Dude if you haven't got the discipline to even do that, you shouldn't be on an MMA forum tbh.

Seriously, I'm not trying to be rude, but you've basically just quit before you even started.


----------



## shaneyplane (May 5, 2010)

im not training to step in to a cage or fight im doing it for fun and self defence so i dont realy want to change my life and cut out everything i like as i dont want to go pro or semi pro it just fun for me.


----------



## &quot;Trigger&quot; Griffiths (Apr 14, 2010)

TroJon said:


> Dude if you haven't got the discipline to even do that, you shouldn't be on an MMA forum tbh.
> 
> Seriously, I'm not trying to be rude, but you've basically just quit before you even started.


That was pretty blunt, though I know what you're trying to say. The "All or Nothing" attitude is extremely common in MMA and I appreciate that, but you don't have the right to shun someone for taking a relaxed approach to it. That's elitism.

Congratulations on the baby front. Pasta is debatable, as it has a lot of complex carbohydrates. It's great for keeping up energy levels when you're training regularly, though it's really quite deceiving. It's easy to over-eat with pasta, so make sure you're weighing your food and physically counting how much protein, carbs, fat etc. is going into a meal. You really don't appreciate how massive British portion sizes are until you do this. You shouldn't rely on pasta whilst trying to lose fat. Try replacing it with some steamed vegetables instead.

What you'll find is that there are pro's and con's to most food. There isn't a single meal that is going to contain every vitamin, mineral and antitoxin whilst tasting great, full of protein, low in fat etc. It's down to experimentation and your own preference.


----------



## shaneyplane (May 5, 2010)

\ said:


> Congratulations on the baby front. .


Thanks,

yeh il have a play with what food and size meals to have, I understand the all or nothing idea, and i would be doing that if i wanted to be a fighter but for me its fun, a good way to keep fit and have as self defence.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

\ said:


> That was pretty blunt, though I know what you're trying to say. The "All or Nothing" attitude is extremely common in MMA and I appreciate that, but you don't have the right to shun someone for taking a relaxed approach to it. That's elitism.
> 
> Congratulations on the baby front. Pasta is debatable, as it has a lot of complex carbohydrates. It's great for keeping up energy levels when you're training regularly, though it's really quite deceiving. It's easy to over-eat with pasta, so make sure you're weighing your food and physically counting how much protein, carbs, fat etc. is going into a meal. You really don't appreciate how massive British portion sizes are until you do this. You shouldn't rely on pasta whilst trying to lose fat. Try replacing it with some steamed vegetables instead.
> 
> What you'll find is that there are pro's and con's to most food. There isn't a single meal that is going to contain every vitamin, mineral and antitoxin whilst tasting great, full of protein, low in fat etc. It's down to experimentation and your own preference.


:good You can still enjoy food and have a cheat day - as stated not everyone on here wants to be in a cage (your not alone), but to loose weight you are gonna have to restrict your calorie intake - Personally, I know fat burners work it's a matter of how sensible you are with them and they should be part of a solution not a quick fix for a relaxed diet and training...work out what your maintainance calories are and adjust from their - then it's down to discipline and self control..do you want to lose weight or have more beer/food - the choice is yours.


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

\ said:


> That was pretty blunt, though I know what you're trying to say. The "All or Nothing" attitude is extremely common in MMA and I appreciate that, but you don't have the right to shun someone for taking a relaxed approach to it. That's elitism.
> 
> Congratulations on the baby front. Pasta is debatable, as it has a lot of complex carbohydrates. It's great for keeping up energy levels when you're training regularly, though it's really quite deceiving. It's easy to over-eat with pasta, so make sure you're weighing your food and physically counting how much protein, carbs, fat etc. is going into a meal. You really don't appreciate how massive British portion sizes are until you do this. You shouldn't rely on pasta whilst trying to lose fat. Try replacing it with some steamed vegetables instead.
> 
> What you'll find is that there are pro's and con's to most food. There isn't a single meal that is going to contain every vitamin, mineral and antitoxin whilst tasting great, full of protein, low in fat etc. It's down to experimentation and your own preference.


:good


----------



## shaneyplane (May 5, 2010)

yeh i understand i dont want to be super thin as im not fat now and i dont want a washboard stomach but wanted to cut some flab a little bit, some really good advice thanks guys :thumb


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Mandirigma said:


> Whats a mad diet?
> 
> Diet is a diet depending on intentions.
> 
> ...


My diet consists on fats, sugars and a whole pint of Haagen Dazs every other day.

Diet can be for weight gain. Or simply nothing whatsoever - the word has such a bad connotation...

I heard/read somewhere that the 'beer belly' may be a myth, that scientists or dietitians or whatever had no proof there was a relation between the two?


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Kunoichi said:


> My diet consists on fats, sugars and a whole pint of Haagen Dazs every other day.
> 
> *Diet can be for weight gain. the word has such a bad connotation...*
> 
> I heard/read somewhere that the 'beer belly' may be a myth, that scientists or dietitians or whatever had no proof there was a relation between the two?


Elaborate.

Everyone is on a diet.


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

\ said:


> That was pretty blunt, though I know what you're trying to say. The "All or Nothing" attitude is extremely common in MMA and I appreciate that, but you don't have the right to shun someone for taking a relaxed approach to it. That's elitism.


Yeh it sounded blunt, and I was being blunt. Not trying to be offensive tho, but I guess it can sound like that.

By no means am I an "all or nothing" mentality either- there is life and it's there to enjoy.

The thing is- if someone asks how to lose fat, but from the beginning refuses to not reduce the alcohol (and made it sound like he's a fairly heavy drinker- but this is an assumption?!) - then it was pointless asking the question- esp when you know the answer. Why ask the question of how to lose fat, when you have to throw in the towel at the beginning - i.e. 'the will not give up drink or eating badly. Also do not wish to train physically.' etc. I mean it's kind of self-defeating and pointless.

Now that was just on the fat loss front. Imagine wanting to do MMA and not having the discipline to quit the drink/throw up excuses from the start- if someone like that joins an mma class, am quite sure the instructor would be offended?

Anyhow, just my two cents, and definately did not mean to cause offence. Apologies if it did.

On a serious note- you need to work for the body you want, there are no two ways about it. You cannot enjoy life of vices hoping to look like a greek statue


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Mandirigma said:


> Elaborate.





Mandirigma said:


> Everyone is on a diet.


^^ that. ;P

I don't know. How to simplify... how to simplify...

I don't know, if you have some nutrient's deficiency you can have a diet with a surplus of that nutrient; I can't think of anything specific because I'm a dork with the memory of a paperclip without any medical knowledge.


----------



## shaneyplane (May 5, 2010)

TroJon said:


> The thing is- if someone asks how to lose fat, but from the beginning refuses to not reduce the alcohol (and made it sound like he's a fairly heavy drinker- but this is an assumption?!) - then it was pointless asking the question- esp when you know the answer. Why ask the question of how to lose fat, when you have to throw in the towel at the beginning - i.e. 'the will not give up drink or eating badly. Also do not wish to train physically.' etc. I mean it's kind of self-defeating and pointless.


I never said i dont physicaly train, i do JKD and taekwondo, i just wondered if there was any other tips for helping to lose a little flab, i train hard but i have no desire to step in to a cage and fight, for me it just fun, fitness and self defence.


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

shaneyplane said:


> I never said i dont physicaly train, i do JKD and taekwondo, i just wondered if there was any other tips for helping to lose a little flab, i train hard but i have no desire to step in to a cage and fight, for me it just fun, fitness and self defence.


Yeh the 'i.e. bit' was not a quote but the principle behind copping out before you've started trying etc.


----------



## Balisticx (May 9, 2010)

If you want to know more about Proper diet, daily routines and exercises, Mental and physical stimulations and more about MMA why not come visit and join the virtual resource for MMA fanatics all-in-one blog site that will surely help set your MMA career.

Many ways to loose beer belly daily proper exercises like set-up, push-ups and joggings that help...

or supplementary intakes for fast and easy controls.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

best thing to do is just keep at it mate, i starved my self 4 2 weeks with a liquid diet b4 i was fighting and although it worked the re percussions we not good at all.



shaneyplane said:


> has anyone got any ideas or tips on the best way to loose a beer belly lol, i run, cycle and do weights but its not shifting, so any tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Fat loss is an exact science, a mathematical equasion.

Simply put any calories you dont use during the day are ultimately stored as fat. In this respect calories are calories - if youre not using them then your storing them.

Want to cut fat then you need your calorie output to be greater than your intake. When your body doesnt have a readily availible source of energy such as that in the food you eat then it draws upon its own internal stores - your body fat.

The real debate occurs after this point because as already mentioned there are many ways to diet and with many different goals in mind. Low fat doesnt necessarily mean a healthy person and high weight doesnt necessarily mean an unhealthy person.

For a guy just trying to be a little bit trimmer and healthier with no particular performance related goals in mind however its really quite simple: enjoy moderate regular exercise, cut down on sugary or fatty foods, snacks and alcohol, try not to regularily eat more than your body physically needs and improve the quality and nutrition of what you do eat.

As for the 'beer belly debate', thats basic science too. Its nothing to do with beer in particular but its a fact that the human body stores the majority of its fat around the torso in order to protect all of those important organs. Beer has lots of calories in it, too many calories make you fat - do the math. Its also why people struggle so much to get that washboard stomach because whilst the torso is the first place your body stores its fat its also the last place it loses it from.


----------



## B1enji (Feb 23, 2011)

Eat less, move more.


----------



## leeoliber (Jul 2, 2011)

Try to have some discipline from foods and workouts. Don't be afraid to eat just limit it to the amount you only need. You may feel starvation but it is normal, because you're use to eat unhealthy lifestyle. Little-by-little you'll be use to it. Then have some routine exercise that time-after-time you'll increase its difficulty. Time will come you are now body, weight, and healthy what you've dreaming of. Don't speed-up. It may hurt you.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Good disciplined diet and good training


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Run 20 miles a week. Job done!


----------



## Hirsty (Apr 10, 2012)

I find cardio works well. Mix it up - long, medium intensity; high intensity; interval/fartlek. All of these can be done on a bike, running, on the cross-trainer, swimming, etc.


----------



## TheOni (Feb 6, 2012)

If you wanna burn fat in a certain area you have to work that area out, so, if you wanna lose your podgy belly, do sit ups and crunches.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

TheOni said:


> If you wanna burn fat in a certain area you have to work that area out, so, if you wanna lose your podgy belly, do sit ups and crunches.


Yes, do exactly this!!!!!!!! (srs lol)


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

As mentioned earlier.. eat less, move more.. I'm a fatass mofo right now because I stopped doing any training and kept up eating the way I was before and that my friends = stupid. Ah well, back in the zone now.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 19, 2012)

You have to be very disciplined and be aware of calories in your diet, don't eat too much and yoga will help you the most.


----------

